# The "4" has landed



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well it's arrived, it's on the wrist and it's *BLOODY LUVERLY!* 

I'll post a brief review and pictures before lunch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So you like it then


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I just spent 20 minutes writing a first impressions very positive review but my service provider decided to disconnect me prior to posting and I'm not doing it again!! I'll leave it to someone else.

Overall a superb piece of kit and well worth the money, just one observation - with my 7 and 3/4 inch wrist the strap is on its last tightening hole leaving about 50mm of surplus, so anyone with a smaller wrist may encounter a problem here but Roy I know will sort out any difficulties.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mines on its way.........No 6.............for the "Village"

....." I am not a no., I'm a free man!!!".............for the connoisseurs

Roy,

Should we do like another forum, and start signing ourselves e.g. 06/50!!!



































One must keep up with the Jones's mustn't one!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Mines on its way.........No 6.............for the "Village"


It was sent yesterday Griff so you should have it today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's just arrived.

*IT'S BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!*

SUPERB BIT OF KIT!!























well done Roy..............really!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

So we are happy then ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well the first thing to hit you is the box. Wow. The cardboard box the wooden box comes in is nice but the rosewood box is gorgeous. I will have to take very good care of it. The Brass plaque on the lid is not over the top, nicely telling you where the watch came from and the number, mine is 03/50.

When you open the box you immediately get hit with the wonderful smell of the leather flieger strap. Very nicely made with contrasting white stitching. You also see how big the watch is. Now I know Roy stated itâ€™s 43mm but it just looks huge. Stunningly big and chunky. On my 7 Â½â€ wrist it looks massive and thatâ€™s just fine by me. I donâ€™t know if Iâ€™m gonna like my 36mm Seiko as much now! Here it is next to my 38mm Hamilton!










The dial is fantastic. The RLT logo is just the right size, nice to see itâ€™s there but it doesnâ€™t dominate the face. The lume on the numerals and hands is already glowing and Iâ€™ve only had it on a couple of hours. Itâ€™s gonna glow tonight, thatâ€™s for sure.










The hours and seconds hands just break into the chapter ring and with the watch being so big you can actually watch the hours hand move!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The crystal is flat and very slightly raised out of the case with a nice bevelled edge. The coin edge bezel is very nice and sets the watch off a treat.










The case is thick and chunky. Itâ€™s also brushed which I think is a nice touch. The holes for the screw bars are nicely recessed leaving the screw heads poking out by about Â½ a mil.










The onion crown is fantastic. Iâ€™ve never seen one before but it is a revelation. After spending years trying to wind stupid little flat crowns this is just so much easier. It just fits between finger and thumb a treat.










Mind you I donâ€™t think this will ever need winding by hand. I can see Iâ€™ll be wearing it every day, even if itâ€™s only for and hour or so after work. The back as we know is see through and looks rather like a ships port hole. Not everyoneâ€™s cup of tea but I like view backs. I like to see what makes a watch tick. It also makes it possible to see the serial number engraved on the rotor, nice touch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All in all, if you hadnâ€™t guessed, Iâ€™m over the moon with it. Thanks Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it PG, great pictures.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> I like it and am not an Onion crown fan. Glad to see another is entering the watch business.


Just seen this quote about me on TZ ,























Thats news to me after 23 Years and been in the watch business all my working life.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

pg, GREAT shots and descriptions. I'm really salivating now.

Roy, where's my lucky #7/50 ?????? I keep tracking the FedEx number, but without success. When you're really anticipating something, time seems to crawl.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John it is on their system now. It will be in the USA tommorow sometime. You should ahve it maybe Saturday.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Gorgeous pictures Paul, and a bloody fantastic watch. Nice close-ups show the attention for detail: Roy you have done a marvelous job. The dial looks magnificent. Can't wait, feel like my 4 year old son anticipating Christmas...









Many thanks for taking the time to post this first review (bad luck traveller, thanks for the strap warning: I'll wear above the elbow if I have to!







)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> > I like it and am not an Onion crown fan. Glad to see another is entering the watch business.
> 
> 
> Just seen this quote about me on TZ ,
> ...


 But any real surprise from that place


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Got home from an off-site meeting this afternoon to find a Royal Mail "We tried to deliver but you were out" card waiting for me. Hot-foot it off to the local delivery office, a quick (but careful!) couple of minutes with my Swiss Army knife and RLT-4 13/50 is now sitting comfortably on my wrist.

The word "Substantial" springs to mind, and not just for the impressive size of the beast either! Every single part (box, presentation/storage case, strap, crystal, crown, screw-in strap pins,....) gives the impression of being *engineered* to last. In spite of the proportions (and weight) it sits very comfortably on my wrist. It's nice to have something with a vintage vibe about it that's so instantly readable and, while it's certainly *never* going to be a "beater", I suspect it's going to be taking over from the customised (by Roy) O&W M-watch and Poljot "New Aviator" chrono as my principal everyday "working" watch from now on...

Roy should feel very proud of the result of the end product of all the time, effort, and frustration it's taken to get 13/50 out of his imagination and onto my wrist. I certainly do....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you, JayGee glad you like it.



> JG RLT4 13/50


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres what Gspotter has posted , about the RLT4, on another forum :



> I tend to agree with Ron, the hands look quite uncomfortable with the dial, the case doesnt seem to "flow" like some of Eddies watches and that coin bezle is atrocious! However i do like the bevel on the crystal and its nice to see the Omega style case back opening system being used. I think a nice manual wind movement would have been more inkeeping with the ethos of the watch as well, those cheapy ETA's you get in everything are becoming tiresome these days. Mid-range watch manufacturers seem to view them as the stepping stones to the resurgence of the mechanical watch. Okay they are functional but why bother with a display back to reveal a mass prduced, totally undecorated movement? I wonder what movement and dial that case was originally designed for?


How sad,







He's just trying to wind me up, Glad I banned him now.











> I wonder what movement and dial that case was originally designed for?


The ones that are now in the case, DOH !

Heres the thread on the other forum should anyone wish to see or comment on it.

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t...t=2448&start=30


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Heres what Gspotter has posted , about the RLT4, on another forum :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Those pictures are brilliant. 

Roy,

That watch is stunning, just ignore the negative comments of those that don't matter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am not bothered about negative comments its just that guy. When he was over here he was slagging off everyones watches and now that he is banned from here he goes over there to do the same to me. It is very sad.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

It's his loss. He wont have the face to buy an RLT4, and he's no longer welcome on the best watch forum on the net.

He's buggered really.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

just read the slagging on that other forum....

preffered to see with no date....

didnt like the coin edge, would prefer without it

would like a closed back

would like a manual wind

GOD, HOW MUCH WOULD ALL THOSE EXTRAS COST....

A SEVERE CASE OF RAGING JEALOUSY COS THEY CANT MAKE EM

SAM


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The RLT4 watch is gorgeous as it is.

I like this comment too :



> You cobble together a watch of no horological significance whatsoever and think your god.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

At least you're a watchmaker. They seem few and far between on that other place.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi everyone. Just got in from work. Boy don't some people make you want to puke? Nice to see your now posting in the other place Andy









Thanks for the kind comments about my pics, had fun doing them (Roy feel free to use them in any way you wish mind you I think this baby will sell out pretty fast).

I've now slipped my Seiko off and my non horologically significant beast on and I've got the biggest smile on my face you've ever seen!

Come on Griff I want to know which is better the "4" or the "DN"









btw Roy is this 17 or 25J (says 25 on rotor)?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

call it from now on the "RLT NON HOROLOGICAL SIGNIFICANT BEAST"

THE RLT NHSB

sam

there will be 50 members of the RLT NHSB club


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Let's just call it "The RLT4, the watch that sneers at arseholes".

If you are an ********, you will not be allowed to buy any RLT watch.

It was nice of Eddie to come over and show support for Roy. I guess he has to put up with the his share arseholes?

Nice one Eddie. 

Still, I'm looking forward to the RLT6 that's on it's way to me. But, "Oh my God it's quartz and made by a cobbler".
















I guess we will see some more diatribe soon.























WTF


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This pic reminds me of Gspotter.


















Negative


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy, I'm a t**t the 17J is in the "5".

Good news, just shown it to Mrs tips. She's letting me keep it as it's only 2 weeks to go! So nothing to unwrap on the 25th now but WGAF!

Good news again, she doesn't like it so she won't be nicking this one!









Suprising really I though she liked things big and black!

Stan you have a mucky mind I was talking about the Merc she wants!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How the f*** can you read my mind over the interweb?
















PG, that's spooky







No, I have a glass head.























I feel sorry for Eddie. Perhaps he should start a " Brains In Arse" club to compete with the BAC?

RLT rejects apply here...........































And you think you're a t**t.


----------



## texastime (Dec 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> The RLT4 watch is gorgeous as it is.
> 
> I like this comment too :
> 
> ...


 I would just like to say that most people on the TZ-UK forum are not like the person who wrote all of this negative stuff. I don't know what personal issues he has but they are obviously serious. Your watch looks great and I can't wait until I get mine. I'm also happy to have found your nice forum. As a fellow watch collector, and watch dealer I appreciate quality and your watch seems to have a lot of that.

best,

Stephen


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Gspotter has been handling Foggy's Dreadnought?









Congratulations on your new release Roy. I'd certainly have one if I could afford it.

Just a thought. I read somewhere that Wostok do customised dials. Now that would be something to behold.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I've just posted a comment over there, and the point is, just look how happier our forum is and more peaceful, now certain assholes have departed. I'm just glad it's now clear to others that we are well rid of types that are full of verbal diarrhoea and miserable thoughts!..........F*** 'em!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Texastime, I'm sure you'll love it.

Took this last night. I'm sure there are some who will complain that the colours don't match and hold Roy personally responsible. Me, I love it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen Stan's posting in the other place (he's already up to 2 posts!).

I liked this



> Please feel free to view my posts on RLT to gather an idea of my attitude toward watches, amongst other things.


It could take them some time







Nice one Stanley!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Blurdy hell PG

Hope mine lights up like that!

I have just (well my wife did) unpacked it & put it on my wrist. Roy-superb. Trish thinks it's nice as well-thought the dial might have been a bit plain for her. Only regret is the strap will need another hole for me, & they're not the normal circular type. It's going to spoil the pattern







Will live with it for now though. Oh Roy - the box with plaque is cool as f...sorry!


----------



## texastime (Dec 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Welcome Texastime, I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> Took this last night. I'm sure there are some who will complain that the colours don't match and hold Roy personally responsible. Me, I love it.


 Thank you, what a cool picture! I haven't been able to figure out how to do those, everytime I take a picture of my watch at night the flash goes off spoiling the glow


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have read the posts in the other place - seems as if it is a few individuals and does not reflect the forum as a whole - one person inparticular we are quite familiar with.

It was good of Eddie to come on this forum to give support (by the I have a PRS4 on Roy's advice - great watch Eddie).

I think the RLT4 is a great looking watch - sure milled edges and onion crowns aren't everybodies cup of tea but so what - some people dont like 250g watches!

The watch has few comparisons - the nearest I found is the Glycine Observer - the RLT4 looks to have a lot better finish, has a clearer dial and a more interesting lug design and of course it is a limited addition.

Cant wait for my RLT4 04/50 to arrive!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Posted this morning John,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Roy!

I wont sleep tonight in anticipation !!!!!

The postie only arives at 10am on Saturday it will be murder waiting.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

It's all right for you lot,

after serious negotiation with the "Watch Aquisition Limiting Factor", I've managed to get one for my Birthday







.....only trouble is.....it's in February


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Ah yes! RLT4 09/50 has arrived in Nashua, NH US and a striking piece it is.

The dial is huge in relation to the case and is extremely easy to read (especially for us with declining vision). Great attention to design detail; minute and second hands end in the minute track; coin edge on the back shows design coordination; superb finish. Hands and hour markers glow brightly when not in direct light. Am I going to have to lay it face down so it doesn't light up the room when going to sleep?

Onion crown and coin edge bezel complement each other and remind me of the Chronoswiss Orea and Timemaster cases.

A lot has already been said about the boxes - they shout CLASS (and $$$).

THANK YOU Mr Taylor for an outstanding addition to my collection at a price that doesn't require approval of the



> "Watch Aquisition Limiting Factor"


 .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Mike,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Texastime,

A hearty welcome to RLT, I hope you'll have some good times with us.









PG,

I will try not to bugger about or bore the poor lads over at Eddie's place. They seem like a good bunch and deserve better than me.









I think the two forum have a lot in common, not least a love of watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> The postie only arives at 10am on Saturday it will be murder waiting.


The postie called at 8.03am







their is a higher force out there.

The RLT4 is sitting on my wrist as a write .. fantastic ... thanks Roy ... it looks superb!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The lume shot was taken on a purely manual setting with a 15 second exposure the crown is out hence the line of the seconds hand in the 2 of 12 (f2.8 for those anoraks out there). You do need to be able to turn the flash off.

I "charged" the lume under a halogen desk lamp for about 5 minutes before the shot was taken. The room needs to be pitch black otherwise you'll start to see more of the watch. I did not brighten it up in paint shop but I did tweak the colour as the origional shot didn't look like the actual watch. I think my pic is a fair representation but it still doesn't show the "glow" effect.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

General Comments

Pictures of the watch are all over the RLT forum and on the RLT commercial site; I can recommend PGâ€™s review and photos.

The RLT4 is a large watch in the style of the Limes Nightflight Vintage and Glycine Observer; it is however in my opinion a better looking watch than either the Limes or Glycine. The case is 43 mm in diameter and 12 mm high and 53mm lug to lug, the lug spacing is 22mm and the watch minus strap weighs 92.5g (from Royâ€™s description).

Case

The case is beautifully made and if rumours are true about its source then we are fortunate indeed.

The case is a tasteful combination of brushed stainless steel on the sides, polished stainless steel and crystal display back with milled edges and a milled bezel. The brushing is uni-directional giving the sides of the case a nice satin sheen. The lugs are well engineered with screwed bars and no sharp edges.

The crystal is thick mineral glass with bevelled edges and sits slightly proud of the bezel so perhaps a danger of chipping with hard use (which non of us will do of course!).

The crown is of â€œonionâ€ style, not sure about this I think I would have preferred a normal crown, however it is a minor issue. Onion crowns are certainly a lot more comfortable.

Strap

Roy has given the RLT4 a black handmade English flieger strap with white stitching and a nice taper from 22mm to 18mm at the buckle. The only criticism I have is that the stainless steel buckle is a grey colour, it would have been better to have a polished stainless steel buckle to match the case. Overall the watch sits well with the strap.

Dial and Hands

The dial is black with highly luminous numbers sitting inside a substantial seconds scale; a date window replaces the number 3. The RLT Watch Co. England logo sits under the 12 and between the 10 and 2. The hands are of squelette type and again highly luminous with a non luminous second hand. I like this dial, it has a nice vintage look but has retained a contemporary feel.

Movement

I know bugger all about movements and will leave comments to those that know. It will be interesting to see if it performs as well as my RLT5 (less than a second a day). I like the hacking facility â€" helps when you are accuracy obsessed. The watch number is engraved on the rotor and clearly visible through the display back.

Box & Papers

Box is really nice and appropriate for the style of the RLT4 â€" rosewood with brass plaque. There are no papers.

Price

For the price of Â£240 you get a lot of watch for the money, and with a limited number of 50 I have no doubt that this will become a valuable collectors item in the future.

I am really pleased with the watch it looks great on my 8.5â€ wrist, a real winner Roy thank you!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you John,


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thought you might like to know Roy, and I hold you personally responsible for this  - My RLT4 with the "tiresome, common place,cheapy ETA" "old 17 jewel version"







has gained 3 seconds in as many days - disgraceful.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Peter, it actually has a 25 Jewel modern ETA. The RLT5 has a 17 Jewel movement.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes Roy I know, but it has been mentioned elswhere that a 17 jwl ETA has been fitted.

The fact that it has 25 jwls can be seen through the display back and how else can the limited edition number be seen other than removing a solid back!!

Gee I wish people could spot things like this.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mee Too,


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy & Co. and Lads & Lasses of the forum:

It would be redundant to add to the too numerous to mention accolades and superlatives already bestowed on the RLT4.

I just want to publically thank Roy for all of the hard work that went into the planning, design, and execution of IMVHO a great timepiece.

Thank you Roy; I love my #7/50.

John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you John,


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

My RLT 4 finally made it! Has been sitting at Fed Ex since very early Saturday morning. Guess I can only concur with earlier postings. IT IS A GREAT WATCH!! I am as happy with this watch as any recent acquisition.

How many are left, Roy? Or a better question, are you still taking orders? I may know of another one or two that won't be able to say "no" after seeing mine. Thanks, Roy. Regards, Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Bill, there are quite a few left as it has only been available for 6 days, seems like ages.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't have mine yet due to having to spend a shedload on work on the house right now.

Having read all this I am now getting very twitchy.

I have my deposit down on the RLT4 and the Citizen Diver so Imagine how I'll be feeling when the posty arrives with that parcel


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy you will love it,

I have not taken mine off for a week now.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I shouldn't be reading this stuff. Roy, how is 50/50 doing? any chance it could be sent off this week?? This thread is making my wrist itch and I think only one thing can bring relief...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Pieter it will be ready by Wednesday. Let me know when you wish me to send it.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

I just received RLT4/27 via FedEx and I must say; What a superb job! Even the box is well done. Please put me on your subscription list for future efforts


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thnak You John,


----------

